# httpd Deamon startet nicht



## xloouch (25. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen.
nun habe ich schon wieder das nächste Problem. 

Mein httpd server will nicht starten...

habe es über webmin und shell probiert... 

Das war die Fehlermeldung von webmin:
/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

Wenn ich normal über den shell gehe und:
httpd start

eingebe. 

geschieht gar nichts

Wenn ich über

/etc/init.d/apache start

steht das:

/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

Was geht da falsch? ich bin mit meinem latein am ende...


----------



## Sinac (25. Februar 2004)

Haste mal die Logdateien durchgesehen ob da etwas mehr drinnesteht?


----------



## xloouch (25. Februar 2004)

ähm.. sorry.. aber wo find ich die?


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2004)

normalerweise

/var/log/apache

ansonsten eingeben:

```
find / -name error.log
```

dann bekommst du eine übersicht aller dateien error.log
darunter müsste auch der apache sein 

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## xloouch (25. Februar 2004)

ok. hab die fehlermeldung, aber was soll ich damit anfangen



> getpeername: Socket operation on non-socket
> getsockname: Socket operation on non-socket
> Error getting local address


----------



## Sinac (25. Februar 2004)

Lief der Server denn schonmal?
Hast du die Config ma überprüft?
Schonmal bei google geschaut ob der Fehler bekannt ist?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ist dieser Fehler auf ein nicht richtig installiertes bzw. konfiguriertes Netzwerk-System zurückzuführen - oder der Netzwerkteil des Kernel wurde nicht geladen.

Funktionieren denn andere Netzwerkanwendungen einwandfrei?


----------



## xloouch (26. Februar 2004)

ja, eigentlich funktionieren alle anderen dienste auch. ohne irgend ein problem zu haben...

@Sinac

Nein, hab ich noch nicht. habe anderes zu tun momentan... leider.


----------



## xloouch (8. März 2004)

ps. Sinac. ja, der deamon lief schon mal...


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *ja, eigentlich funktionieren alle anderen dienste auch. ohne irgend ein problem zu haben...
> 
> @Sinac
> ...



Hmm... leider kann ich dir ab hier nicht mehr sagen als bei google zu finden ist


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2004)

Häng mir mal deine httpd.conf an, dann guck ich mir das mal an. Was steht in der /etc/hosts?


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

httpd.conf:


----------



## xloouch (9. März 2004)

2. hosts


----------



## xloouch (13. März 2004)

und, schon was gefunden? ich werd nicht schlauer aus den 2 files


----------



## JohannesR (13. März 2004)

```
ServerType standalone
```
 sollte helfen...


----------

